# 15 Web Based Broken Link Checkers



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

If your blog or website has many *broken links*, then it may give a very bad impression for your readers and visitors.

These online tools able you to check broken links without installing any software or plugin.

Oooops!!!


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Thats a pretty neat tool. Thanks for posting stu


----------

